# Touring Cars & Chester Zoo



## ric type r (May 16, 2007)

Just a few pics I've taken recently. Nothing special but thought I'd share them.









































































And this is my motor-


----------



## bullit (May 11, 2007)

nice car, nice photos. photos could do with brighting in photoshop espec mr tiger


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Zoo pics ok, quick stuff stunning especially the bike shot, did you use a different camera or lens between the locations?


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Some great pictures, the shot of Giovanardi is the pick of the bunch though.


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

Nice pics, how was Chester Zoo were going later this week  

Darren


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

ric type r said:


>


have you got the original picture? then 1 that hasnt been resize? if so, could you sent me it?


----------



## ric type r (May 16, 2007)

S500 said:


> Zoo pics ok, quick stuff stunning especially the bike shot, did you use a different camera or lens between the locations?


Canon D400, Zoo shots with old 100-200 2.8 zoom, action shots with 80-200 zoom, new lens white one, much better, There was a fence in front of Mr tiger.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

ric type r said:


> Canon D400, Zoo shots with old 100-200 2.8 zoom, action shots with 80-200 zoom, new lens white one, much better.


Ah a white lens, that explains it.


----------



## ric type r (May 16, 2007)

visor said:


> have you got the original picture? then 1 that hasnt been resize? if so, could you sent me it?


PM me your e mail address.


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

ric type r said:


> PM me your e mail address.


pm sent, thanks again:thumb:


----------



## ric type r (May 16, 2007)

visor said:


> pm sent, thanks again:thumb:


Sorry but i am unable to read your reply as i have only 6 feed back, Post it on here, I will see what i can do, Or more likely, What my son can do.


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

thank you for the pic :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

I want to go to the Zoo but no one will come with me as I live 5mins away from it :lol:


(mind you I own a lamp post on the round about as I crashed into it years ago :lol


LOVE the pics BTW


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

cant see the touring cars / bike !?


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Some cracking photos there :thumb: The Giovanardi shot looks spot on and the bike is a corker too, great shot full of speed and action.


----------



## Richy888 (Mar 18, 2007)

The Giovanardi pic is spot on :thumb: and he is to be #1 next year  

Great photography on the whole just Giovanardi stood out from the rest.


----------



## djohn (Mar 30, 2007)

cracking shot of the bike. others are good too.


----------

